# TODAY'S SPACEX LAUNCH



## FRC

Today's manned SpacEx launch is scheduled for 4:33 ET today. How important is this launch to Tesla? Will the success(or, God forbid) failure of this launch affect Tesla's public perception, business, or stock or are the two companies fundamentally unrelated?


----------



## iChris93

I think they're pretty unrelated, but it was very cool to see the astronauts shuttled to the launch site in a Model X.


----------



## FRC

My gut tells me that a 100% successful mission will affect Tesla not at all. But any significant glitch would have a serious (short-term?) negative affect on Tesla's public perception and on the stock price.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> My gut tells me that a 100% successful mission will affect Tesla not at all. But any significant glitch would have a serious (short-term?) negative affect on Tesla's public perception and on the stock price.


Possible, stocks are weird man.


----------



## FRC

Today's launch scrubbed for weather...


----------



## FRC

Postponed to Saturday.


----------



## FRC

Interesting, TSLA was up about $2 today, but is currently down $5(after hours) after the mission was scrubbed for weather.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> Interesting, TSLA was up about $2 today, but is currently down $5(after hours) after the mission was scrubbed for weather.


Bizarre.


----------



## FRC

Now that it's rescheduled for Saturday, it's time for a road trip. Never seen a launch before and I'm ready to get the hell out of this house! Anybody else going?


----------



## Klaus-rf

iChris93 said:


> Bizarre.





FRC said:


> Interesting, TSLA was up about $2 today, but is currently down $5(after hours) after the mission was scrubbed for weather.


 +/- $5 on a $800 stick isn't even a ripple on an ocean Totally insignificant. An actual "movement" on TSLA would be ar least 4=5%, or about $30-40.


----------



## JWardell

It was great to watch all the pre-launch video, exiting to see astronauts strapping into their suits, saying by to their families, heading out to the pad, and climbing in for the first time. Reminds me of childhood. Sad it was scrubbed, but the weather always looked ominous. I certainly wouldn't chance flying in it. I look forward to Saturday


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I was there yesterday. The number of Tesla’s in attendance was awesome!!

As for your question, it sure is tons of free advertising when a million + people are watching the feed and the astronauts are cruising to the pad in Model X’s!


----------



## FRC

I'm leaving this afternoon to meander down that way in time to see the launch on Saturday.


----------



## FRC

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I was there yesterday.


How big of a bummer was it to have the launch scrubbed? I'm a bit concerned for Saturday's weather, but I'll enjoy the road trip nonetheless.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

FRC said:


> How big of a bummer was it to have the launch scrubbed? I'm a bit concerned for Saturday's weather, but I'll enjoy the road trip nonetheless.


Definitely a bummer, though a fun day hanging out. One thing is for sure - no more than 5% of people in the area wore masks. I'm proud of our Tesla group though as we all had them on and kept a safe distance.


----------



## FRC

Where did you go to watch @SoFlaModel3? I think I'm planning to go to Sand Point Park in Titusville.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

FRC said:


> Where did you go to watch @SoFlaModel3? I think I'm planning to go to Sand Point Park in Titusville.


We were at El Leoncito Restaurant in Titusville. Great view across the water!


----------



## FRC

SoFlaModel3 said:


> We were at El Leoncito Restaurant in Titusville. Great view across the water!


Was that little park across the road packed?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

FRC said:


> Was that little park across the road packed?


Yeah, packed way too tight for me to consider going near it.


----------



## TrevP

I watched the whole thing start to finish. It felt almost like a moonshot. Even my dad tuned in to watch it. Let’s hope the weather holds for Saturday!


----------



## GDN

SpaceX.com is live again today for the launch in a little over 4 hours.


----------



## VoltageDrop

It was a beautiful launch. Congrats to America for heading back to manned space flight. This should herald our next steps to becoming a space generation. God speed to the astronauts on a safe trip and return. Smiling ear to ear thinking about our future among the stars.


----------



## CyberGhost

FRC said:


> Today's manned SpacEx launch is scheduled for 4:33 ET today. How important is this launch to Tesla? Will the success(or, God forbid) failure of this launch affect Tesla's public perception, business, or stock or are the two companies fundamentally unrelated?


Probably won't affect Tesla in any way...


----------



## FRC

It was certainly fun to watch in person. Although you could see it much, much better on TV. To me the coolest part was that from 12-14 miles away on the mainland, you could feel the rumble of the rocket, but the sound took quite a while to arrive. It was a huge thrill to see the flare of the rocket, and then 30 seconds later(?) another huge thrill to hear it!


----------



## FRC

FRC said:


> My gut tells me that a 100% successful mission will affect Tesla not at all. But any significant glitch would have a serious (short-term?) negative affect on Tesla's public perception and on the stock price.


I was very surprised that yesterday's explosion didn't seem to affect the stock price.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> I was very surprised that yesterday's explosion didn't seem to affect the stock price.


That could be partially because no one really knows about it.


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> That could be partially because no one really knows about it.


I was down at Canaveral. Was it not all over the news? I stumbled across it when searching for detail about today's launch.


----------



## JWardell

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266763053086867461
Aweseome to watch the launch today! But I didn't realize they live feed continues all day and night! If you missed it, scrub back to see the tour of the dragon capsule by Bob & Doug!


----------



## Ct200h

Dragon is amazing , there is so much amazing tech , and obvious similarities between Tesla design and SpaceX.
Seeing the crew in the pair of Model X , wow talk about product placement 
And the naming of Dragon Endeavor. Really cool.


----------



## TrevP

In case any one missed the tours, I've put together a video of both interior tours of Crew Dragon given by Bob and Doug. You can watch it here:


----------



## Gordon87

Sorry if this has already been posted. SpaceX docking simulator:

https://iss-sim.spacex.com/


----------

